# Sausage dog Christmas tree decoration ...



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I've made a tiny dachschund to go on the Christmas tree of a buddy that loves this particular breed of dog!

Just used cotton print cloth - it's only about 4 inches long. All of it is hand-stitched.

Made the pattern up myself!! Just 4 basic shapes - head & torso, leg, tail & ear. The Christmassy ribbon's in place to hang on the tree straight away. 

Quite proud of myself!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice, good work :sm24:


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Love him, I've had 7 dachshunds myself over the years.


----------



## Crafty Peggy (Oct 25, 2012)

I am looking for a kitting pattern of a Pincher. Though that someone out there just may have one.
Thanks all and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Crafty Peggy said:


> I am looking for a knitting pattern of a Pincher. Though that someone out there just may have one.
> Thanks all and Merry Christmas!


I believe there are some VERY realistic doggy patterns available from Alan Dart? Not sure whether a doberman pinscher is amongst them though.

Also, this book DOES has the instructions for a doberman pinscher listed in it










It's on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Knit-Your-Ow...&keywords=knit+your+own+dog+the+second+litter

Good luck!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Cute. I saw that Amazon has paper clips in the shape of a Dachshund.Don't know if they have other dogs and cats or not. Just happened on to that page.
Barbara


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very cute


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very cute


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Fun we have a mini dashschund.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Love the tongue hanging out. Just like my old doxie/chi mix.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

So sweet, tag and all. Nice work!


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

You should be proud that is so cute,love dachshunds ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Adorable! I want one!


----------



## Crafty Peggy (Oct 25, 2012)

I should have said I want to make a sweater with a picture of a Pincher.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is a riot! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Love it adorable


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

That's adorable. Great job!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Way too cute :sm02:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

This is so lovely! Very cute and christmassy! Your buddy'll love it!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! Very cute. Well done.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

I'ts just lovely. Well done.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

This is so, so, so cute!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

How very Merry!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

You are so creative. Wonderful!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

That is adorable! Well done!


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

Adorable, I have a mini and would love this, would you be willing to share your pattern?


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Great job and wonderful ingenuity.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

5th Angel said:


> Great job and wonderful ingenuity.





mea said:


> That is adorable! Well done!





Grannie Sandy said:


> You are so creative. Wonderful!





kathycapp said:


> How very Merry!





dogyarns said:


> This is so, so, so cute!





houlahan said:


> Itâs just lovely. Well done.





Aunty M said:


> Wow! Very cute. Well done.





gr8knitwit2 said:


> This is so lovely! Very cute and christmassy! Your buddy'll love it!





skinny minnie said:


> Way too cute :sm02:





kponsw said:


> That's adorable. Great job!





ragdoll03 said:


> Very cute!





Janallyn said:


> Love it adorable





Munchn said:


> It is a riot! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:





Jalsh said:


> Adorable! I want one!





Solliejp said:


> You should be proud that is so cute,love dachshunds â¤ï¸â¤ï¸â¤ï¸â¤ï¸





iShirl said:


> So sweet, tag and all. Nice work!





julie windham said:


> Love the tongue hanging out. Just like my old doxie/chi mix.





luree said:


> Fun we have a mini dashschund.





Nanamel14 said:


> Very cute





BSG said:


> Cute. I saw that Amazon has paper clips in the shape of a Dachshund.Don't know if they have other dogs and cats or not. Just happened on to that page.
> Barbara





Stablebummom said:


> Very cute!





GrannyDeb said:


> Love him, I've had 7 dachshunds myself over the years.





Glenlady said:


> Very nice, good work :sm24:


You're all very kind with your positive comments! Thank you so much.



sjosie said:


> Adorable, I have a mini and would love this, would you be willing to share your pattern?


I'd be glad to share but will need to gather up the bits and pieces I used as templates and present pictures of them with instructions.

And this probably won't happen before Christmas as I have so much to do around here!

But I have noted your request!!

Thank you for your kind words.



Crafty Peggy said:


> I should have said I want to make a sweater with a picture of a Pincher.


I don't know where you'd find a pattern for a sweater depicting a Pinscher but I'd just like to send you my good wishes for Christmas!!


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

I love it! How adorable!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

boy,he is soooo cute.


----------



## Crafty Peggy (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks and the same to you and your family. I will keep looking.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Too cute! Lovely work.


----------

